# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  Vortech MP40 Quiet Drive Pumps

## Gary R

Well i'v took the plunge and ordered 2 x MP40 Quiet Drive pumps with the Reef link control from Ian at UK Aquatics
This is for my marine tank, and should be with me this week sometime  :Smile: 

*Specifications**Dimensions*_Dry-Side:_ 3.00 x 2.25 inches (76.0 x 57.0 mm)
_Wet-Side:_ 3.00 x 3.00 inches (76.0 x 76.0 mm)
*Flow*
_Flow:_  4,500+ gallons (17,000+ liters) per hour
*Tank Range*
_Max Tank Thickness:_ 0.75 inches (19 mm)
_Tank Size Range:_ 50-500+ gal (190  1,800 liters)
_Clearance Needed Behind Tank:_ 3 inches (76 mm)
*Power*
_Wattage:_ 9  28 Watts

*ReefLink**ReefLink provides completely wireless access to the world of* EcoSmart Live, the web-based aquarium command center *from EcoTech Marine.*
ReefLink enables a continuous real-time connection with EcoTech equipment via *ecosmartlive.com*. Control your VorTech pumps and Radion lights right through your Android, iPhone, or through your browser  anywhere, any time.

More Info from here: 
http://ecotechmarine.com/products/vortech/vortech-mp40

----------


## Gary R

Picked up me pumps last night from UK Aquatics

What a night trying to remove the old pumps and fit these new ones  :Frown: 

Anyway midnight and all done ....couple of cuts to my hands taking old pumps out, would not move off the glass as they been there for just over a year.

Just got to look at programming them up now ....got them set at 30% running until I get a bit more time.

----------


## lost

I must admit I can hear the wining of the dry side of mine but only when everything is quiet, I set mine to reef yellow I think and every time I come to turn it off for feeding the lights are a solid white . Any ideas ?

----------


## Gary R

Hi Dave

Mine are set to reef mode at the moment running at 50% not had any time to play with them yet as been busy, I do have them connected together and noticed the master control is yellow and the other is white, got to say they are quiet  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

I can't believe that I have had these pumps 17 months now ....they are just as good now as day 1 of buying them  :Smile:

----------


## James

Vortech makes a really reliable product.  IMHO

----------

